# Need laptop for gaming at around 60k.



## sarthak96 (Apr 15, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR):60k-70k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming and Programming

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
something with GTX850m or amd equivalent will be good.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Lenovo,Asus,MSI
b. Dislikeell

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolutionont care. HD or fHD will do
Battery back up:normal
Purchase place:Local or Flipkart

The minimum sys requirements of Watchdogs and Shadows of Mordor are spine chilling. Y510p(i5) doesnt even meet minimum requirements. I can(and want to) wait till Q4 2014 for something capable to handle next gen games. I was wondering if any MSI laptops will be launched in India.  720p low at 30fps in upcoming games is fine for me.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Apr 15, 2014)

Umm, in your 60-70k budget you have limited options. Starting from Corei5 version of Y510p to Corei7s that go upto Rs74,000.
As for system requirements, dont care much for them with your budget, just adjust yourself to low graphics settings.

I use a 2 yr old HP G6 laptop  worth around Rs30,000 and can play almost every games except CPU intensive ones (Frostbite3 Engine gameslike BF4 and NFS Rivals). My laptop fails in system requirement every time but i can always manage playable frame rates at native 1366x768 resolution. It even runs Tomb Raider at medium settings. Hats off to Square Enix. Best game developers ever.. All their beautiful games run flawlessly on poor-man-PCs ( MGS Revergence,Sleeping Dogs,Just Cause 2....etc etc). Unlike Frostbyte Engine games that are a whore for multi core CPUs and have the worst scalability in graphics even though they-dont compare/are on par- with awesome game engines like the Tomb raider engine.

The Y510p can run games like Battlefield 4 nicely, so CPU-GPU throttling wont be as big of an issue compared to lowly ones like mine. Am sure games like Watchdogs will run with low-med settings. If it doesnt, then thats bad from dev's side.
Your other best alternative is in the 1 lakh territory, that to, Alienware 14. I hate playing on my tiny 15.6" laptop screen and i just cant imagine someone playing on a 14" screen.
At approx Rs1.3 lakh you can get those MSI G70 series .


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you think an i7 will be neccesary? These games are being developed for 4+ cores as minimum but I feel these might be isolated cases since a very huge population of pc gamers use dual cores. Since the maxwell gtx850m is much faster than gt755m should I wait for maxwell powered laptops?


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

Every modern game uses 6+ threads. Those who don't are significantly old.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 16, 2014)

Yup more threads are required for modern games.  
So better get the one with more threads.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=279159]sarthak96[/MENTION] : Get Y510p(i7), if u can..... Otherwise i5 version of Y510p is your best bet


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 16, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> [MENTION=279159]sarthak96[/MENTION] : Get Y510p(i7), if u can..... Otherwise i5 version of Y510p is your best bet


Will the i5 bottleneck the gt755m?


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Will the i5 bottleneck the gt755m?



in current games no.
In Witcher 3? Probably yes.


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> in current games no.
> In Witcher 3? Probably yes.


Well witcher 3 will kill any laptop you throw at it anyway 
I'm skeptical if DX12 improve conditions much so i'll buy the i7 y510p after around a month(entrance exams )


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 17, 2014)

when do you need to buy? MSI gaming laptops will be released possibly by 2nd half of the year in India. So if you're willing to wait something which is powerful and affordable, maybe you can opt to wait. (BIS concerns)


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Well witcher 3 will kill any laptop you throw at it anyway
> I'm skeptical if DX12 improve conditions much so i'll buy the i7 y510p after around a month(entrance exams )



I am aiming for at least high in WItcher 3. I can almost max out all current games in my laptop.


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 17, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> when do you need to buy? MSI gaming laptops will be released possibly by 2nd half of the year in India. So if you're willing to wait something which is powerful and affordable, maybe you can opt to wait. (BIS concerns)


Well I am not sure if msi laptops can be priced as low as 60-70k, but I can wait.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I am aiming for at least high in WItcher 3. I can almost max out all current games in my laptop.


You have the sli y500,must have bought it from outside India. I was talking about laptops in Indian market.


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> You have the sli y500,must have bought it from outside India. I was talking about laptops in Indian market.



Desi maal hai.


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Desi maal hai.


 ultrabay card kahan se mila? Imported?


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> ultrabay card kahan se mila? Imported?



yes yes yes.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Will the i5 bottleneck the gt755m?



No.......


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 18, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Well I am not sure if msi laptops can be priced as low as 60-70k, but I can wait.



Good news is that GP series will also be released together with GT and GE. GP is exactly within that range. Exact launching date will all depend on Indian government now.


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 19, 2014)

are notebookcheck results reliable? There are huge fps differences between gt840m ddr3 and gt755m gddr5. This makes y510p the best choice. GTX850m looks too beefy to ever fall within my budget and GT840m is weak


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 21, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> are notebookcheck results reliable? There are huge fps differences between gt840m ddr3 and gt755m gddr5. This makes y510p the best choice. GTX850m looks too beefy to ever fall within my budget and GT840m is weak



Test results are for reference. Our MSI engineers made tests and results are below.


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got y510p i7. Just could not wait any longer otherwise would have considered ge60 too


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 18, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Got y510p i7. Just could not wait any longer otherwise would have considered ge60 too



for how much?? any freebies??


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 18, 2014)

soumik13101995 said:


> for how much?? any freebies??


76k. Got 3 years extended warranty+backpack as freebies. Not a very good price considering price at launch was around 78k.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 23, 2014)

We got our Lenovo y510 from Amazon for Rs72000,same as yours , no backpack, only 1 year warranty. We just got the laptop in the tight fitting black box.
HP offers 3 yrs extended warranty for Rs5000 extra so i think you got a decent deal at Rs76k


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> 76k. Got 3 years extended warranty+backpack as freebies. Not a very good price considering price at launch was around 78k.


ADP???


----------



## prometheus (Jul 23, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> 76k. Got 3 years extended warranty+backpack as freebies. Not a very good price considering price at launch was around 78k.



tht'd be 1yr standard +2 years additional std.* warranty?

got mine @74.5k (bad..bad price considering it's lowest was 64-65k hardly a month back; might've been a stock clearance..dnt knw..)
1+2 yrs(don't knw exactly abt ADP/std as I've just completed the registration process..I guess 1st year is taken as ADP; my 1yr warranty date was wrong(starts from manuf. date in-case of lenovo)>>sent in an email>>got a reply back from a rep..saying it'll be reflected back within 24hrs ) + backpack as a freebie


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 23, 2014)

prometheus said:


> tht'd be 1yr standard +2 years additional std.* warranty?
> 
> got mine @74.5k (bad..bad price considering it's lowest was 64-65k hardly a month back; might've been a stock clearance..dnt knw..)
> 1+2 yrs(don't knw exactly abt ADP/std as I've just completed the registration process..I guess 1st year is taken as ADP; my 1yr warranty date was wrong(starts from manuf. date in-case of lenovo)>>sent in an email>>got a reply back from a rep..saying it'll be reflected back within 24hrs ) + backpack as a freebie


Have you tried getting adp from lenovoservices.net ? It says the adp offer cannot be clubbed with other offers.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Have you tried getting adp from lenovoservices.net ? It says the adp offer cannot be clubbed with other offers.



well it's the 2yrs extra warranty I've registered for >> docs verified(saw the request/tkt's status) >> says will be updated in 21 days


----------



## sarthak96 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep, I've also done it. I was wondering if we could get the adp too


----------

